# Engine Totaled by Oil Pressure Problem



## Mintrili (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a 2004 Passat W8 with around 80,000 miles. Without any warning at all, when driving on a local road, a message popped up on the dash screen that said STOP and, in substance, there is no oil pressure do not drive the car. I had the car towed to the dealer. They told me there was no oil pressure, but could not diagnose the problem unless they dropped the oil pan. After doing so, I was told that there was a catastrophic failure that they could not identify, there was metal filings in the engine, some metal pieces of the engine were missing, the engine was a total loss and I would have to pay $12,500 for a new engine, plus labor and other costs, if I wanted to get the car repaired. Having just paid $1,200 to replace a thermostat, and having purchased new tires and brakes in the last few months, this is all I had to hear. What made it even more frustrating was being told that they had no idea what caused the problem, and that no one will likely ever know.

I am hopping mad. Anybody hear of these issues with the W8? Anybody seeking legal recourse? Any groups coming together? Any advice on what I should do?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

1200$ to replace a thermostat? Ouch... 12,500$ for an engine, **** me sideways.

I knew these were a nightmare to work on but that is unreal. I know some people have claimed engine failure to insurance and had the work done.

Might be worth a shot, there is a source to every issue, I would take the car to a different shop, something happened, oil pump failed, oil passage blocked, dented oil pan... something caused the issue.

I work with a lot of high end clients doing IT work, if I ever told them "Yea it's broken, and I can fix it for a ridiculous fee, but I don't know what caused it" i'd be cleaning out my desk right now.


----------



## mperew8 (Jul 31, 2010)

*W8 problems.*

I've never heard this problem before with the oil as far as $1200 for the thermostat they saw your wallet in your sights same with 12.5K just for parts with the motor. Don't pay. First off the motor is for sale from VW parts outlet for $4100 and the work involved really isn't that bad. As far as the thermostat goes the part is for sale online for about $400 and it takes about an hour to install maybe 2. The W8 is just a car that generally needs very carefully upkeep or it breaks very badly. Keep up on it and its like any other VW. *knock on wood*


----------



## Mikes4288 (Apr 20, 2009)

That is insane for a motor


----------



## nonameuser (Oct 3, 2010)

iiish for 12.5k I would drop a GM LS6 with a T56 in there


----------



## rglinnett (Nov 24, 2011)

*W8 engine for sale*

see my classified posting for sale in B5 Passat


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

$12,500 for a replacement engine???? That's how much I bought my W8 for.  Unfortunately, this is a rare engine, and any major work that needs to be done to it requires that it be dropped. The labor hours of doing that is insane. I immediately bought an extended warranty after purchasing my car. Hopefully, nothing like this happens to me, but I'm curious to find out what happens with your car. Good luck.


----------



## gcwalla (Mar 6, 2005)

I have a motor out of a '02 I am parting out. Has 98k on the motor. PM if your interested. Runs great no problems with engine. I took a video snap shot of it before I pulled it out.


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

*w8 engine*

my engine went out too the problem ended up being a bent rod , at 112k , if you find a way to sue vw im on the same boat


----------



## W8forPHIL (Feb 15, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## gcwalla (Mar 6, 2005)

I have my W8 on the garage floor, I am in Kansas City.
It looks like the valve cover gaskets are leaking on it, if your interested I would go ahead and replace them. I also have video of it running before I took it out.


----------

